# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  اکسیژن ساز خانگی چیست و چگونه کار میکند؟؟

## fazifatemi

**

دستگاه اکسیژن ساز خانگی
برای بیمارانی که مبتلا به بیماری تنفسی هستند یکی مهمترین دستگاه هایی که به آن در خانه احتیاج پیدا می کنند دستگاه اکسیژن ساز خانگی است.
دستگاه اکسیژن ساز خانگی یکی از بهترین تکنولوژی های امروزه است زیرا که برای بیماران تنفسی زندگی در منزل خود را راحت تر کرده و دیگر نیازی نیست مدام در بیمارستان بستری شوند.
دستگاه اکسیژن ساز خانگی از روش ساده ای برای تولید اکسیژن برای شخص بیمار، به کار میگرد.
عملکرد اکسیژن ساز خانگی:
ابتدا این دستگاه هوای داخل اتاق را به درون خود می کشد.
سپس این هوای گرفته شده را از محفظه های پودر زئولیت رد می کند تا آلودگی ها از بین بروند.
اکسیژن را از بقیه گاز ها جداسازی می کند و به سمت دریچه ها راهنمایی می کند.
در دستگاه اکسیژن ساز خانگی قطعه ای به نام کمپرسور وجود دارد فشار اکسیژن را تقریبا به 230mm  جیوه می رساند و خالصی اکسیژن را به %94 می رساند.
و در نهایت اکسیژن توسط  نازل مخصوص به خود وارد بینی و دهان شخص می شود.
دستگاه اکسیژن ساز خانگی داری 2 مدل مختلف فیلتر است. جنس فیلتر نوع 1 اسفنج متخلخل پلی اورتان می باشد و می توان آن را شست، جنس فیلتر نوع 2 از کاغذ فیلترهای HEPA می باشد.
در بخش خروجی این دستگاه  لیوان مانومتر وجود دارد تا اکسیژنی که از دستگاه خارج می شود مرطوب باشد. 
در مورد اکسیژن ساز خانگی باید به این نکات توجه کرد:
اکسیژن خاصی که از این دستگاه به بینی یا دهان بیمار منتقل می شود تقربا 93 تا 95 % است.
یکی از نکات خوب و جالب این این دستگاه _اکسیژن ساز خانگی_ این است که زمانی که آن روشن است ولی ناز مخصوص به دهان یا بینی شخص متصل نیست هیچ اکسیژنی را وارد اتاق نمی کند.
این دستگاه توسط برق کار می کند و از باتری برخوردار نیست.
از نکات منفی آن این است که در صورت قطع شدن برق دستگاه از کار می افتد.
به این نکته توجه کنید که هر هفته فیلتر داخل اکسیژن ساز خانگی را که از جنس اسفنج متخلخل پلی اورتان است را بایستی شست همچنین فیلتری که از جنس کاغذ است را بایستی حداقل هر شیش ماه یکبار عوض کرد.
اکسیژن ساز خانگی را به هیچ عنوان به  پلهو نگه ندارید یا حمل نکنید زیرا که کمپرسور معلق داخل آن خراب می شود.
توجه داشته باشید که در داخل لیوان مانومتر بایستی به مقدار یک سوم آب جوشانده شده ریخته شود.
سوراخ هایی که بر روی نازل شیلنگ وجود دارد بایستی هر 10 روز یه بار توسط وسیله ای تیز باز شود و جرم های آن گرفته شود.   
دستگاه دیگری که در این راستا تولید شده اکسیژن ساز پرتابل است که به منظور تهیه اکسیژن در خارج از منزل برای بیماران تنفسی است.
ماهیت و عملکرد این دستگاه دقیقا مشابه به اکسیژن ساز خانگی است با این تفاوت که اکسیژن ساز پرتابل سبک تر است و همچنین دارای باتری شارژی می باشد و قابل حمل می باشد.
باتری این دستگاه  به برق 220 v شهری و یا 12 v فندکی ماشین برای شارژ شدن نیاز دارد. 
معمولا این دستگاه ها از سیسستم خروجی IMPULS برخوردارند که سنسور قوی ای برای تشخیص دم و بازدم بیمار دارند که زمانی که بیمار عمل دم را انجام داد دستگاه اکسیژن تولید کند و زمانی که عمل بازدم را انجام داد تولید اکسیژن را متوقف کند تا هم صرفه جویی در انرژی شود و هم کار بیمار را راحت تر کند.
اکسیژن ساز خانگی مدل های متفاوتی دارد و در نوع های 3 و 5 و 6 و 7 و 8 و 10 لیتر در دقیقه تولید می شوند. ( لیتر بر دقیقه همان حجم و فلوی اکسیژن  ماکزیمم تولیدی اکسیژن ساز است.)

برای هر نوع از بیماری تنفسی یکی از انواع آن مناسب است به طور مثال برای بیماری آسم حاد و مزمن و یا غیر حاد اکسیژن ساز خانگی 3 و 5 لیتر مناسب است.
نکته قابل توجه این است تمام دستگاه های اکسیژن ساز 3 لیتری موجود در بازار چینی هستند و غیر چینی وجود ندارد.منبع: _اکسیژن ساز خانگی بهامین طب_

----------

